# Upgrading my gaming PC



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had my gaming PC for about 3-4 years now and i've been upgrading it piece by piece whenever i have some spare cash. Its come to the time where i need to upgrade the CPU, motherboard and memory.

Sometimes i get BSOD randomly when playing games or when the computer is under a lot of strain. I think the CPU is on its way out.

I was thinking of buying a brand new gaming PC but i don't want to waste my money when i already have one which only requires a few new parts. Anyway. I need help choosing some nice new shiny parts.

I use this website to buy my components: Cheap Laptops, Computers and Cheap LCD TVs | Ebuyer.com

Appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Please list all your specs including your present video card and the power supply brand name and wattage.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

My PSU: CORSAIR 850 WATT

http://images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/pr_Corsair_Power_Supply_TX8502s.jpg

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 2048MB RAM
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
Motherboard: Foxconn K8M890M2MB


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The blue screen could be caused by a lot of things. The least likely of which is a faulty CPU. It could be memory, hard drive, motherboard, video card or simply a driver issue.

What's your budget for the upgrade? Which case do you currently have?


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would still like to upgrade my system, regardless of the BSOD issue.

Budget: About £300 - £400
Case: Xigmatek midgard case

xigmatek midgard case - Google Search

Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Also, which video card do you have? Your post above just says 5700 series.
Any preference between Intel and AMD for CPU?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

He's one option for £248 including vat:

Crucial 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz/PC3-10600 Memory Kit.. | Ebuyer.com
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4GHz Socket AM3.. | Ebuyer.com
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 870 Socket AM3 8 Channel Audio.. | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You can save cash with AMD and they are fine. However, if you are simply an Intel person, then we can recommend those components as well. You have a very good foundation with that power supply, so let us know your preferences so we can assist. 

For the issue, have you tried each stick of memory separate to see if that might be causing your issue?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

tight budget = AMD for sure

post #7 would be my path if I were in your shoes


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Heres my graphics card: Sapphire HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI DisplayPort.. | Ebuyer.com

I'm not sure about intel or amd. I've always used amd because there a lot cheaper. Which would you guys recommend?

As for the BSOD i've not really tried fixing it as it rarely happens. Its not happened to me in quite a while.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

AMD is fine. The hardware I listed would be a definite upgrade. When you have the cash later on you can upgrade the video card.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot mate. I thought my video card was pretty good, i've not long had it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you don't mind AMD (some are biased and want only Intel), then I would say you can get more for your money with AMD. I normally alternate between AMD and Intel, and frankly, there is not any difference most of the time. In some things AMD might have a very slight edge and in some, Intel might have a very slight edge. None of these differences are noticeable in my opinion.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> If you don't mind AMD (some are biased and want only Intel), then I would say you can get more for your money with AMD. I normally alternate between AMD and Intel, and frankly, there is not any difference most of the time. In some things AMD might have a very slight edge and in some, Intel might have a very slight edge. None of these differences are noticeable in my opinion.



VERY ACCURATELY STATED! ray:


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, thanks a lot guys. I'll go for these then? http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/upgrading-my-gaming-pc-554906.html#post3150206

What graphics card would you recommend? If i decide to buy one. Is crossfire something i should look into with my current card?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

On that Gigabyte board the 2nd PCI-e slot is only x4 so crossfire wouldn't run full speed. Personally I prefer to run a single powerful GPU rather than deal with SLI or Crossfire.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One better GPU is almost always the better option.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've ordered them now. They should arrive within 5 working days. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Thanks again!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome, keep us updated. Enjoy the new parts.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've installed everything. Ran into a few problems but managed to fix them myself. The parts are brilliant! I would like to play black ops but i'm concerned that my current graphics card will struggle with it. What do you guys think? Should i upgrade? Do i need to upgrade? What card would you recommend?

I'm very happy, thanks again!!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The 5770 should be fine for Black Ops.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I too think what you have is fine for that game. One can try it and if not satisified, then you can always upgrade later, but I don't think you will have to.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

exactly which video card do you have ...........I only see ati 5700 series ? if your card is a 5770 then you are fine ???????????


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

This is my exact card: Sapphire HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI DisplayPort.. | Ebuyer.com

I've installed black ops and it seems to be running smoothly. I'm just wondering why my fps is so low in CS:S. My friends are getting 500 + fps out of their GFX cards, my card isn't that bad, is it? One of my friends got 800 fps.

I know it doesn't matter, but i'm just curious.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your 5770 is a very good card and should do just about as well as any card ? what card do your friends have and are you sure they are not pulling your leg with their FPS achievements?

give me your cpu and system temps and voltages during heavy game play / use this to "escape key" out of the game and check your readings

sensorview pro

you might be able to check this info with the graph log from within sensorsview pro


----------



## TheSeeker07 (Feb 19, 2011)

I think they are pulling your leg with 800fps, but who knows.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

I found the problem. I had to change the fps_max value in-game and i was able to get 500 + fps now


----------

